# Wolf Shirt



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Read the comments to find out how The Wolf Shirt can change your life!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NZW3I...f=cm_sw_r_fa_dp


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Read the comments to find out how The Wolf Shirt can change your life!
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NZW3I...f=cm_sw_r_fa_dp


I had no idea. Here I thought it was just another stupid fad. I just ordered four for me and my family.


----------



## cement (Jun 1, 2009)

I was just reading the ad and the neighbor lady must have seen it through the window because she's swinging from the bars and singing a sweet tune. I better go take care of her before she pulls the bars out of the sheet metal.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2009)

"Customers who viewed this item also viewed: Zubaz Pants"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I had no idea. Here I thought it was just another stupid fad. I just ordered four for me and my family.


Wolf Shirts are one product where America kicks European a$$.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Wolf Shirts are one product where America kicks European a$$.


easy there. Didn't the werewolf legend come from Slavic gypsies? and they'd be European, correct? so I think Americans take a backseat here too.


----------



## frazil (Jun 1, 2009)

that's awesome!

People who viewed this item also viewed:


----------



## maryannette (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe Wolverine needs one!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> easy there. Didn't the werewolf legend come from Slavic gypsies? and they'd be European, correct? so I think Americans take a backseat here too.


On legends, yes, Europe is obviously superior. But when putting that legend into cotton apparel and transfer plastic, America stands unrivaled.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 1, 2009)

"So I'm looking for threads that say, "Hey baby...I'm real boss!" when I stumble upon this epic creation. The wolves spoke to me in a language all their own; it was like German, Mongol, and Bitchin all mixed together. I mean, one wolf howlin at the moon is major...but three??? "

Priceless. 

Must...resist...wolf...shirt...urge!

HOOOooooowwwlllllllllllllll ! ! ! ! ! !

------------

edit:

HFS! Do not miss scrolling through the "customer images" too. Hilarious!


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 1, 2009)

&gt;


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> On legends, yes, Europe is obviously superior. But when putting that legend into cotton apparel and transfer plastic, America stands unrivaled.


I don't know. How about the equipment that they use to make these shirts? That must be European, resulting in better quality and the "magical" and "mystical" characteristics of the product and hence their large sales numbers.


----------



## csb (Jun 1, 2009)

:lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

opcorn:

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 1, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I don't know. How about the equipment that they use to make these shirts? That must be European, resulting in better quality and the "magical" and "mystical" characteristics of the product and hence their large sales numbers.


I grant you, they do have to use superior European machinery to imbrue the awesome shirts with their mystical powers.


----------



## frazil (Jun 1, 2009)

Origin of the Wolf shirt


----------



## cement (Jun 1, 2009)

there is a whole world out there that I knew nothing about. Thank you frazil, thank you wolf shirt, thank you tuscan whole milk, 128 oz. size.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm afraid I could be messing with powerful forces beyond my control, but you know you were thinking it too:

What if you combined the 3WM shirt AND the Zubaz pants? Throw in a mullet and a 73 Camaro and I think we're talking unstoppable awesomeness.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 2, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> I'm afraid I could be messing with powerful forces beyond my control, but you know you were thinking it too:
> What if you combined the 3WM shirt AND the Zubaz pants? Throw in a mullet and a 73 Camaro and I think we're talking unstoppable awesomeness.


I'm really disappointed that you didn't paste YKW's head on that picture.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 2, 2009)

^Ditto! Here it is Wolv...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 2, 2009)

AAAA! My eyes!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 3, 2009)

No one expects the YKW picture!


----------



## Sschell (Jun 3, 2009)

frazil said:


> that's awesome!
> People who viewed this item also viewed:


hmmm.... I guess "a taint in the blood" is better than a bloody taint?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for that dude. While I was eating lunch I just threw up a little bit.


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 3, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I'm really disappointed that you didn't paste YKW's head on that picture.


Sometimes we here at Wolverine Studios just need a little inspiration. 
So as not to disappoint:

(please note the stormwater flowing uphill in the background.)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 3, 2009)

YES!!!!

:appl: :appl: :appl:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 3, 2009)

Perfection.


----------



## Sschell (Jun 4, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> thanks for that dude. While I was eating lunch I just threw up a little bit.


It had to be mentioned...

I guess than would be MANstruation?... unless there is more than one man...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2009)

If you want a Three Wolf Moon Shirt, and who wouldn't, make sure you order the correct one. Not all Three Wolf Moon Shirts have the same power, much to this commenter's chagrin.

http://www.amazon.com/THREE-WOLF-T-SHIRT-G...1596&amp;sr=8-3


----------



## csb (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, I know this thread is old, but I just saw this picture of Debbie Rowe, Michael Jackson's ex wearing...wait for it...THE SHIRT!

http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/what-were-they...ng/3106?nc#id=6


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

csb said:


> Okay, I know this thread is old, but I just saw this picture of Debbie Rowe, Michael Jackson's ex wearing...wait for it...THE SHIRT!
> http://omg.yahoo.com/photos/what-were-they...ng/3106?nc#id=6


:appl: :appl: :appl:

JR


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 1, 2009)

FANTASTICO!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 3, 2009)

I think she's hoping Three Moon Wolf Shirt can bring ole Mikie back.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 3, 2009)

If it can't nothing can!


----------



## cement (Aug 3, 2009)

well that explains how she managed to raise his....

oh wait, those were the doc's kids


----------



## csb (Aug 3, 2009)

cement said:


> well that explains how she managed to raise his....
> 
> oh wait, those were the doc's kids


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 21, 2012)

After years of dithering over whether or not I could responsibly wield the power the Three Wolf Moon Shirt passes on to its wearer, I marched down to Kmart and purchased one.

I must say, as I pulled the tee over my head, I could feel it molding itself to my body and interfacing with my nervous system, redirecting the flow of impulses through my neurons. My IQ automatically doubled. Muscle mass increased.

Friends and family have a hard time believing I never had a Three Wolf Moon Shirt before. In fact, all their memories of me, back to infancy, now include me wearing a Three Wolf Moon Shirt. Did the shirt alter time, or memories? Who knows, but I find pre-Three Wolf Moon Shirt Captain Worley become a distant memory.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 21, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 21, 2012)

in searching for garage sale items mr snick found he had 2 wolf moon shirts. they are being sold this weekend at our garage sale.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 21, 2012)

As an owner of the "Night Breed" shirt, I can testify the the awesome power.

I typically field between 2-3 offers per week for personal appearances and autograph signings AND my sex life is unbelievable ...it all started when I got this T-shirt.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Night-Breed-Snarling-WOLF-T-SHIRT-Adult-Mountain-NEW-/230812203585


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> After years of dithering over whether or not I could responsibly wield the power the Three Wolf Moon Shirt passes on to its wearer, I marched down to Kmart and purchased one.
> 
> I must say, as I pulled the tee over my head, I could feel it molding itself to my body and interfacing with my nervous system, redirecting the flow of impulses through my neurons. My IQ automatically doubled. Muscle mass increased.
> 
> Friends and family have a hard time believing I never had a Three Wolf Moon Shirt before. In fact, all their memories of me, back to infancy, now include me wearing a Three Wolf Moon Shirt. Did the shirt alter time, or memories? Who knows, but I find pre-Three Wolf Moon Shirt Captain Worley become a distant memory.


nope. you just called RG a dumbass and CW got purged from the system. You are in the process of re-establishing yourself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 21, 2012)

^ that didn't work out so well for Dex.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 21, 2012)

:appl:


----------



## csb (Jun 21, 2012)

Old Captain would never post his picture on Ye Olde Internet, but Three Wolf Captain just might take that dare.

And I KNEW Jobs had a secret weapon! Well played, MIG


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 22, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Pics?


Sorry, it was hard to hear you over how awesome the Three Wolf Moon Shirt is.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 22, 2012)

My favorite goofy review:

One should not be intimidated by Tuscan Whole Milk. Nor should one prejudge, despite the fact that Tuscan is non-vintage and comes in such large containers. Do not be fooled: this is not a jug milk. I always find it important to taste milk using high-quality stemware -- this is milk deserving of something better than a Flintstones plastic tumbler. One should pour just a small dollop and swirl it in the glass -- note the coating and look for clots or discoloration. And the color -- it should be opaque, and very, very white. Now, immerse your nose in the glass and take a whiff. Tuscan transports you instantly to scenic hill towns in central Italy (is that Montepulciano I detect?) --- there is the loamy clay, the green grass of summer days, the towering cypress. And those gentle hints of Italian flowers -- wild orchids, sunflowers, poppies. Then, one takes in the thick liquid and lets it roll across and under the tongue -- what is that? perhaps a hint of a nutty Edam cheese? With Tuscan, you feel the love of every dairyperson involved -- from the somewhat sad and deranged farmhand shovelling steaming cowpies to the bored union milk maiden dreaming of leaving this soul crushing life behind for a job waiting tables for obnoxious American tourists in Siena. But not too fast -- sip gently, slowly, or one is in danger of not only missing the subtleties of the milk's texture and its terroir, but -- if chilled too long -- also of giving oneself a blinding ice cream headache. Nay, savor the goodness that only dairymen and dairywomen working at the apex of their craft can deliver. Tuscan is best drunk young -- no, no, don't cellar this gem -- I guarantee you'll be sorry if you do. I recommend pairing with freshly baked macadamia nut scones. Milk Expectorator gives this one a 92.


----------

